# overnight near(ish) to plymounth



## pilkingbeck (Jun 7, 2011)

We are thnking og getting a ferry back via Plymouth, but it is to get in at 20.10 (call it 8.30 to 8.45 before we are off the boat and customs etc) and it's a long long way home from there to home.

Can anyone advise us on where we we can spend a peaceful night in that area that will accept us at that time of night?

Either wildcamping or a campsite would be fine (but as it is only an overnight stop we dont want to pay an arm and a leg).

Thanks very much 

Rick and Sue


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Not used it ourselves but Ivybridge is convenient:

Ivybridge
Lee Mill Services. PL21 9EE
map - streetmap - GPS: N50° 23.096'	W3° 58.225' (N50.384933°	W3.970417°)
On the A38 about 9 miles east of Plymouth. Truck stop allowing overnight parking of motorhomes and caravans. £8 per night. Well signed off the A38.
Tesco Extra nearby (open 24 hrs Tue-Fri). Convenient stopover for the ferry port.


----------

